# Heater/temperature controllers



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone uses a heater/temperature controller in their aquariums?
The one I've been reading up on is the Inkbird ITC-306T, which is available through Amazon, for a very decent price.

If anyone uses this one in particular, please give me a review on it. Or if you use another one, please share your thoughts.

I'm really contemplating on getting one as I've had bad luck with heaters in the past. Luckily none of them were ever stuck in the ON position!
One of my heater indicator light was flickering, not too long ago. Now it appears to be working as it should, but I keep imagining/scaring myself that it could have easily been stuck in the on position...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

yes they are all I use anymore. unfortunately I have had a issue with one of the ink bird units as it constantly goes out of calibration. the one I recently bought has the option of probe replacement so I thought that was a good thing to have. I think a lot of people have had ok success with the inkbird but I wont buy that one again. you can also set it up to control a fan if the tank is too hot


----------



## MaxAltitude (Mar 14, 2017)

I have two small betta tanks, with an undergravel heater that is normally only on when plugged in, and off when it's unplugged. This would be a great way to cook a fish in a small tank. I have been using the "Finnex MAX300 Heater Controller" available from Aquacave in both tanks for a year and a half with no issues. It can handle a 300 watt heater. I just ordered another for my new 45G tank!


----------

